# Arnault: pronto 1 mld per il Milan.



## admin (16 Novembre 2019)

Anche Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, conferma che Arnault, secondo uomo più ricco del mondo, vuole il Milan ed ha pronto un miliardo. Il quotidiano cita le news di Dagospia che potete leggere di seguito ed aggiunge che tutte le parti continuano a smentire ma la voce nel mondo della finanza corre sempre. L'ex presidente federale del quale si parla su Dagospia dovrebbe essere Tavecchio. Chi parla di un miliardo lo fa più per buttare buttare lì una cifra. Una banca d'affari sarebbe al lavoro per dare una valutazione effettiva del valore del club rossonero.
*
Il Giornale: Elliott non cederà il Milan ora. Lo farà dopo l'ok per lo stadio. Scaroni ha confidato più volte, in privato, che c'è la convinzione di cedere il Milan, con stadio incorportato, da 1 mld di euro. Il gruppo Arnaut ha sempre smentito, ma le voci continuano a rimbalzare. L'ultima, parla di un interesse personale di Arnaut senior e non del gruppo. Arnault senior ha avuto colloqui con intermediari brianzoli, e si è pensato a Tavecchio. Il portavoce del gruppo francese ha sempre smentito, ma senza sortire grandi effetti. I dirigenti rossoneri si pongono la domanda: chi ha interesse a cavalcare il cavallo pazzo della cessione imminente del Milan? Da lì a immaginare qualche regia occulta, il passo è breve.

**Corriere dello Sport: continuano ad arrivare smentite, ma le voci sull'interesse di Arnault per il Milan si fanno insistenti. Il secondo uomo più ricco al mondo sarebbe pronto a mettere sul piatto 975 mln per il club rossonero. Ad una condizione: il mandato a trattare non pò superare la fine dell'anno. Se Elliott dicesse no, Arnaut si guarderebbe intorno e si muoverebbe su altre ipotesi. L'acquisto del Milan permetterebbe al gruppo di entrare dalla porta principale di una delle più importanti piazze delle moda e sfruttare al massimo le opportunità create da Milano - Cortina 2026.*


CRUCIANI SU ARNAUT --) http://www.milanworld.net/cruciani-arnault-milan-siamo-alla-svolta-vt82776.html


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, conferma che Arnault, secondo uomo più ricco del mondo, vuole il Milan ed ha pronto un miliardo.
> 
> A brevissimo aggiornamenti
> 
> CRUCIANI SU ARNAUT --) http://www.milanworld.net/cruciani-arnault-milan-siamo-alla-svolta-vt82776.html



MAGARIII!!!
Sono stanco di tutto questo schifo.


----------



## edoardo (16 Novembre 2019)

ALLORA! Chi ha scritto la letterina a Babbo Natale nella quale chiedeva un "padrone" ricco?


----------



## Baba (16 Novembre 2019)

Non capisco però quelli che credono/sperano in queste notizie e allo stesso momento sono sicuri ci sia ancora Berlusconi al comando.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Novembre 2019)

admin ha scritto:


> anche tuttosport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, conferma che arnault, secondo uomo più ricco del mondo, vuole il milan ed ha pronto un miliardo.
> 
> A brevissimo aggiornamenti
> 
> cruciani su arnaut --) http://www.milanworld.net/cruciani-arnault-milan-siamo-alla-svolta-vt82776.html



magari


----------



## mabadi (16 Novembre 2019)

Stamattina due buone notizie una sensazionale Arnault e l'altra positiva non a Kean.
Speriamo di non doverci svegliare già nel pomeriggio.


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, conferma che Arnault, secondo uomo più ricco del mondo, vuole il Milan ed ha pronto un miliardo. Il quotidiano cita le news di Dagospia che potete leggere di seguito ed aggiunge che tutte le parti continuano a smentire ma la voce nel mondo della finanza corre sempre. L'ex presidente federale del quale si parla su Dagospia dovrebbe essere Tavecchio. Chi parla di un miliardo lo fa più per buttare buttare lì una cifra. Una banca d'affari sarebbe al lavoro per dare una valutazione effettiva del valore del club rossonero.
> 
> 
> CRUCIANI SU ARNAUT --) http://www.milanworld.net/cruciani-arnault-milan-siamo-alla-svolta-vt82776.html



.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (16 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, conferma che Arnault, secondo uomo più ricco del mondo, vuole il Milan ed ha pronto un miliardo. Il quotidiano cita le news di Dagospia che potete leggere di seguito ed aggiunge che tutte le parti continuano a smentire ma la voce nel mondo della finanza corre sempre. L'ex presidente federale del quale si parla su Dagospia dovrebbe essere Tavecchio. Chi parla di un miliardo lo fa più per buttare buttare lì una cifra. Una banca d'affari sarebbe al lavoro per dare una valutazione effettiva del valore del club rossonero.
> 
> 
> CRUCIANI SU ARNAUT --) http://www.milanworld.net/cruciani-arnault-milan-siamo-alla-svolta-vt82776.html



Qualora fosse vero tutto ciò,Tavecchio cosa ci guadagnerebbe?un posto in società? Mettersi nelle mani di Optì per comprarci...preferirei fallire domani....


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, conferma che Arnault, secondo uomo più ricco del mondo, vuole il Milan ed ha pronto un miliardo. Il quotidiano cita le news di Dagospia che potete leggere di seguito ed aggiunge che tutte le parti continuano a smentire ma la voce nel mondo della finanza corre sempre. L'ex presidente federale del quale si parla su Dagospia dovrebbe essere Tavecchio. Chi parla di un miliardo lo fa più per buttare buttare lì una cifra. Una banca d'affari sarebbe al lavoro per dare una valutazione effettiva del valore del club rossonero.
> 
> 
> CRUCIANI SU ARNAUT --) http://www.milanworld.net/cruciani-arnault-milan-siamo-alla-svolta-vt82776.html



Magari ma se siamo nelle mani di Tavecchio meglio che sia una bufala.


----------



## bmb (16 Novembre 2019)

Regalaci un bel Natale ed io compro una borsa di LV alla mia ragazza.


----------



## Brain84 (16 Novembre 2019)

Elliot venderà. Non è interessato a chi ma al prezzo e se questo sarà di 1mld, allora saremo di Arnault


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2019)

*Il Giornale: Elliott non cederà il Milan ora. Lo farà dopo l'ok per lo stadio. Scaroni ha confidato più volte, in privato, che c'è la convinzione di cedere il Milan, con stadio incorportato, da 1 mld di euro. Il gruppo Arnaut ha sempre smentito, ma le voci continuano a rimbalzare. L'ultima, parla di un interesse personale di Arnaut senior e non del gruppo. Arnault senior ha avuto colloqui con intermediari brianzoli, e si è pensato a Tavecchio. Il portavoce del gruppo francese ha sempre smentito, ma senza sortire grandi effetti. I dirigenti rossoneri si pongono la domanda: chi ha interesse a cavalcare il cavallo pazzo della cessione imminente del Milan? Da lì a immaginare qualche regia occulta, il passo è breve. *


----------



## Manue (16 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, conferma che Arnault, secondo uomo più ricco del mondo, vuole il Milan ed ha pronto un miliardo. Il quotidiano cita le news di Dagospia che potete leggere di seguito ed aggiunge che tutte le parti continuano a smentire ma la voce nel mondo della finanza corre sempre. L'ex presidente federale del quale si parla su Dagospia dovrebbe essere Tavecchio. Chi parla di un miliardo lo fa più per buttare buttare lì una cifra. Una banca d'affari sarebbe al lavoro per dare una valutazione effettiva del valore del club rossonero.
> *
> Il Giornale: Elliott non cederà il Milan ora. Lo farà dopo l'ok per lo stadio. Scaroni ha confidato più volte, in privato, che c'è la convinzione di cedere il Milan, con stadio incorportato, da 1 mld di euro. Il gruppo Arnaut ha sempre smentito, ma le voci continuano a rimbalzare. L'ultima, parla di un interesse personale di Arnaut senior e non del gruppo. Arnault senior ha avuto colloqui con intermediari brianzoli, e si è pensato a Tavecchio. Il portavoce del gruppo francese ha sempre smentito, ma senza sortire grandi effetti. I dirigenti rossoneri si pongono la domanda: chi ha interesse a cavalcare il cavallo pazzo della cessione imminente del Milan? Da lì a immaginare qualche regia occulta, il passo è breve.*
> 
> ...



Dal momento in cui nella stessa notizia ci sono il nome Arnaut e Tavecchio, 
si capisce che è una bufala.


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2019)

*Corriere dello Sport: continuano ad arrivare smentite, ma le voci sull'interesse di Arnault per il Milan si fanno insistenti. Il secondo uomo più ricco al mondo sarebbe pronto a mettere sul piatto 975 mln per il club rossonero. Ad una condizione: il mandato a trattare non pò superare la fine dell'anno. Se Elliott dicesse no, Arnaut si guarderebbe intorno e si muoverebbe su altre ipotesi. L'acquisto del Milan permetterebbe al gruppo di entrare dalla porta principale di una delle più importanti piazze delle moda e sfruttare al massimo le opportunità create da Milano - Cortina 2026.*


----------



## James45 (16 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, conferma che Arnault, secondo uomo più ricco del mondo, vuole il Milan ed ha pronto un miliardo. Il quotidiano cita le news di Dagospia che potete leggere di seguito ed aggiunge che tutte le parti continuano a smentire ma la voce nel mondo della finanza corre sempre. L'ex presidente federale del quale si parla su Dagospia dovrebbe essere Tavecchio. Chi parla di un miliardo lo fa più per buttare buttare lì una cifra. Una banca d'affari sarebbe al lavoro per dare una valutazione effettiva del valore del club rossonero.
> *
> Il Giornale: Elliott non cederà il Milan ora. Lo farà dopo l'ok per lo stadio. Scaroni ha confidato più volte, in privato, che c'è la convinzione di cedere il Milan, con stadio incorportato, da 1 mld di euro. Il gruppo Arnaut ha sempre smentito, ma le voci continuano a rimbalzare. L'ultima, parla di un interesse personale di Arnaut senior e non del gruppo. Arnault senior ha avuto colloqui con intermediari brianzoli, e si è pensato a Tavecchio. Il portavoce del gruppo francese ha sempre smentito, ma senza sortire grandi effetti. I dirigenti rossoneri si pongono la domanda: chi ha interesse a cavalcare il cavallo pazzo della cessione imminente del Milan? Da lì a immaginare qualche regia occulta, il passo è breve.*
> 
> ...




Tavecchio!! 

Comunque, ragazzi, con la sfiga che ci perseguita, come minimo ci comprerà Arnault senior che schiatterà dopo poco ed i figli ci cederanno al secondo cinese che passa per strada.


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, conferma che Arnault, secondo uomo più ricco del mondo, vuole il Milan ed ha pronto un miliardo. Il quotidiano cita le news di Dagospia che potete leggere di seguito ed aggiunge che tutte le parti continuano a smentire ma la voce nel mondo della finanza corre sempre. L'ex presidente federale del quale si parla su Dagospia dovrebbe essere Tavecchio. Chi parla di un miliardo lo fa più per buttare buttare lì una cifra. Una banca d'affari sarebbe al lavoro per dare una valutazione effettiva del valore del club rossonero.
> *
> Il Giornale: Elliott non cederà il Milan ora. Lo farà dopo l'ok per lo stadio. Scaroni ha confidato più volte, in privato, che c'è la convinzione di cedere il Milan, con stadio incorportato, da 1 mld di euro. Il gruppo Arnaut ha sempre smentito, ma le voci continuano a rimbalzare. L'ultima, parla di un interesse personale di Arnaut senior e non del gruppo. Arnault senior ha avuto colloqui con intermediari brianzoli, e si è pensato a Tavecchio. Il portavoce del gruppo francese ha sempre smentito, ma senza sortire grandi effetti. I dirigenti rossoneri si pongono la domanda: chi ha interesse a cavalcare il cavallo pazzo della cessione imminente del Milan? Da lì a immaginare qualche regia occulta, il passo è breve.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## mabadi (16 Novembre 2019)

Scusate ma non sono ancora arrivate smentite ufficiali da Arnaul? Le altre volte arrivarono dopo poche ore......
Forse bisognerebbe mettere un po' di "pressione" ad Elliott per vendere.


----------



## Giangy (16 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, conferma che Arnault, secondo uomo più ricco del mondo, vuole il Milan ed ha pronto un miliardo. Il quotidiano cita le news di Dagospia che potete leggere di seguito ed aggiunge che tutte le parti continuano a smentire ma la voce nel mondo della finanza corre sempre. L'ex presidente federale del quale si parla su Dagospia dovrebbe essere Tavecchio. Chi parla di un miliardo lo fa più per buttare buttare lì una cifra. Una banca d'affari sarebbe al lavoro per dare una valutazione effettiva del valore del club rossonero.
> *
> Il Giornale: Elliott non cederà il Milan ora. Lo farà dopo l'ok per lo stadio. Scaroni ha confidato più volte, in privato, che c'è la convinzione di cedere il Milan, con stadio incorportato, da 1 mld di euro. Il gruppo Arnaut ha sempre smentito, ma le voci continuano a rimbalzare. L'ultima, parla di un interesse personale di Arnaut senior e non del gruppo. Arnault senior ha avuto colloqui con intermediari brianzoli, e si è pensato a Tavecchio. Il portavoce del gruppo francese ha sempre smentito, ma senza sortire grandi effetti. I dirigenti rossoneri si pongono la domanda: chi ha interesse a cavalcare il cavallo pazzo della cessione imminente del Milan? Da lì a immaginare qualche regia occulta, il passo è breve.
> 
> ...



Magari!! Sarebbe più di una grandissima occasione! Se rifiutano, sono dei pazzi. Ma non voglio farci la bocca più di tanto.


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, conferma che Arnault, secondo uomo più ricco del mondo, vuole il Milan ed ha pronto un miliardo. Il quotidiano cita le news di Dagospia che potete leggere di seguito ed aggiunge che tutte le parti continuano a smentire ma la voce nel mondo della finanza corre sempre. L'ex presidente federale del quale si parla su Dagospia dovrebbe essere Tavecchio. Chi parla di un miliardo lo fa più per buttare buttare lì una cifra. Una banca d'affari sarebbe al lavoro per dare una valutazione effettiva del valore del club rossonero.
> *
> Il Giornale: Elliott non cederà il Milan ora. Lo farà dopo l'ok per lo stadio. Scaroni ha confidato più volte, in privato, che c'è la convinzione di cedere il Milan, con stadio incorportato, da 1 mld di euro. Il gruppo Arnaut ha sempre smentito, ma le voci continuano a rimbalzare. L'ultima, parla di un interesse personale di Arnaut senior e non del gruppo. Arnault senior ha avuto colloqui con intermediari brianzoli, e si è pensato a Tavecchio. Il portavoce del gruppo francese ha sempre smentito, ma senza sortire grandi effetti. I dirigenti rossoneri si pongono la domanda: chi ha interesse a cavalcare il cavallo pazzo della cessione imminente del Milan? Da lì a immaginare qualche regia occulta, il passo è breve.
> 
> ...



L'unica vera salvezza


----------



## Pitermilanista (16 Novembre 2019)

Questa voce sta uscendo per ordine dei due Demoni, ovviamente, ma devo capire a che pro. Ho paura di ciò che possano escogitare quei due, visto che l'obiettivo finale non sarà certo vendere a uno molto più ricco di loro, ma piuttosto farci sparire dal calcio professionistico...


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Questa voce sta uscendo per ordine dei due Demoni, ovviamente, ma devo capire a che pro. Ho paura di ciò che possano escogitare quei due, visto che l'obiettivo finale non sarà certo vendere a uno molto più ricco di loro, ma piuttosto farci sparire dal calcio professionistico...



E' anche la mia paura. La speranza è che si siano stancati e che vogliano finalmente passare all'incasso. Certo che se questo offrisse davvero quelle cifre, sarebbe impossibile rifiutare. Incrociamo le dita.


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, conferma che Arnault, secondo uomo più ricco del mondo, vuole il Milan ed ha pronto un miliardo. Il quotidiano cita le news di Dagospia che potete leggere di seguito ed aggiunge che tutte le parti continuano a smentire ma la voce nel mondo della finanza corre sempre. L'ex presidente federale del quale si parla su Dagospia dovrebbe essere Tavecchio. Chi parla di un miliardo lo fa più per buttare buttare lì una cifra. Una banca d'affari sarebbe al lavoro per dare una valutazione effettiva del valore del club rossonero.
> *
> Il Giornale: Elliott non cederà il Milan ora. Lo farà dopo l'ok per lo stadio. Scaroni ha confidato più volte, in privato, che c'è la convinzione di cedere il Milan, con stadio incorportato, da 1 mld di euro. Il gruppo Arnaut ha sempre smentito, ma le voci continuano a rimbalzare. L'ultima, parla di un interesse personale di Arnaut senior e non del gruppo. Arnault senior ha avuto colloqui con intermediari brianzoli, e si è pensato a Tavecchio. Il portavoce del gruppo francese ha sempre smentito, ma senza sortire grandi effetti. I dirigenti rossoneri si pongono la domanda: chi ha interesse a cavalcare il cavallo pazzo della cessione imminente del Milan? Da lì a immaginare qualche regia occulta, il passo è breve.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## sunburn (16 Novembre 2019)

James45 ha scritto:


> Tavecchio!!
> 
> Comunque, ragazzi, con la sfiga che ci perseguita, come minimo ci comprerà Arnault senior che schiatterà dopo poco ed i figli ci cederanno al secondo cinese che passa per strada.


Un ricco signore che vuole essere proprietario del Milan, ma i figli sono contrari.
In effetti, una_ leggerissima_ sensazione di déjà vu io ce l'ho... 

PS: Arnault, secondo uomo più ricco del Mondo e che sta puntando ad acquisire Tiffany, chiede al ragionier Tavecchio di fare da intermediario per prendere il Milan?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Novembre 2019)

Fa che sia vero.... fa che sia vero...


----------



## Swaitak (16 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, conferma che Arnault, secondo uomo più ricco del mondo, vuole il Milan ed ha pronto un miliardo. Il quotidiano cita le news di Dagospia che potete leggere di seguito ed aggiunge che tutte le parti continuano a smentire ma la voce nel mondo della finanza corre sempre. L'ex presidente federale del quale si parla su Dagospia dovrebbe essere Tavecchio. Chi parla di un miliardo lo fa più per buttare buttare lì una cifra. Una banca d'affari sarebbe al lavoro per dare una valutazione effettiva del valore del club rossonero.
> *
> Il Giornale: Elliott non cederà il Milan ora. Lo farà dopo l'ok per lo stadio. Scaroni ha confidato più volte, in privato, che c'è la convinzione di cedere il Milan, con stadio incorportato, da 1 mld di euro. Il gruppo Arnaut ha sempre smentito, ma le voci continuano a rimbalzare. L'ultima, parla di un interesse personale di Arnaut senior e non del gruppo. Arnault senior ha avuto colloqui con intermediari brianzoli, e si è pensato a Tavecchio. Il portavoce del gruppo francese ha sempre smentito, ma senza sortire grandi effetti. I dirigenti rossoneri si pongono la domanda: chi ha interesse a cavalcare il cavallo pazzo della cessione imminente del Milan? Da lì a immaginare qualche regia occulta, il passo è breve.
> 
> ...



sarebbe anche logico che il secondo uomo piu ricco al mondo prenda la seconda squadra piu titolata. Ma se c'è di mezzo il diavolo 83enne non esiste la logica. Preghiamo tutti insieme


----------



## uolfetto (16 Novembre 2019)

se tavecchio c'entra veramente qualcosa questa è la volta buona che arriva la finanza e finiamo in un tribunale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, conferma che Arnault, secondo uomo più ricco del mondo, vuole il Milan ed ha pronto un miliardo. Il quotidiano cita le news di Dagospia che potete leggere di seguito ed aggiunge che tutte le parti continuano a smentire ma la voce nel mondo della finanza corre sempre. L'ex presidente federale del quale si parla su Dagospia dovrebbe essere Tavecchio. Chi parla di un miliardo lo fa più per buttare buttare lì una cifra. Una banca d'affari sarebbe al lavoro per dare una valutazione effettiva del valore del club rossonero.
> *
> Il Giornale: Elliott non cederà il Milan ora. Lo farà dopo l'ok per lo stadio. Scaroni ha confidato più volte, in privato, che c'è la convinzione di cedere il Milan, con stadio incorportato, da 1 mld di euro. Il gruppo Arnaut ha sempre smentito, ma le voci continuano a rimbalzare. L'ultima, parla di un interesse personale di Arnaut senior e non del gruppo. Arnault senior ha avuto colloqui con intermediari brianzoli, e si è pensato a Tavecchio. Il portavoce del gruppo francese ha sempre smentito, ma senza sortire grandi effetti. I dirigenti rossoneri si pongono la domanda: chi ha interesse a cavalcare il cavallo pazzo della cessione imminente del Milan? Da lì a immaginare qualche regia occulta, il passo è breve.
> 
> ...



Ieri avevo già intuito che Cruciani si riferisse a Tavecchio, ma pensavo a una boutade.
Questa news è come mangiare una buonissima torta ma poi il boccone finale ti va un po' di traverso.

Tra l'altro la presenza di Tavecchio "sporcherebbe" di nuovo la trattativa, vista la losca amicizia che ha con Galliani.

Beninteso, questa sarebbe la svolta definitiva. Il vero crocevia per il nostro fututo. Quindi se veramente si concretizzasse la cessione ad Arnault, chissenefrega di Tavecchio. Però mi sembra tutto un po' strano.


----------



## fra29 (16 Novembre 2019)

Vanno bene le smentite ma sta voce di Arnault non mi pare abbia precedenti quanto a frequenza e intensità delle voci..
Davvero una boutade o la svolta può essere plausibile? [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION]


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Novembre 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Questa voce sta uscendo per ordine dei due Demoni, ovviamente, ma devo capire a che pro. Ho paura di ciò che possano escogitare quei due, visto che *l'obiettivo finale non sarà certo vendere a uno molto più ricco di loro, ma piuttosto farci sparire dal calcio professionistico*...



E' anche il mio timore: per un narcisista come il Berlusca non esiste un prima ed un dopo, lui è solo lui dovrà rappresentare i successi di un'epica squadra.
La speranza è che la sua vanità venga offuscata dall'avidità insita in lui.


----------



## Didaco (16 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, conferma che Arnault, secondo uomo più ricco del mondo, vuole il Milan ed ha pronto un miliardo. Il quotidiano cita le news di Dagospia che potete leggere di seguito ed aggiunge che tutte le parti continuano a smentire ma la voce nel mondo della finanza corre sempre. L'ex presidente federale del quale si parla su Dagospia dovrebbe essere Tavecchio. Chi parla di un miliardo lo fa più per buttare buttare lì una cifra. Una banca d'affari sarebbe al lavoro per dare una valutazione effettiva del valore del club rossonero.
> *
> Il Giornale: Elliott non cederà il Milan ora. Lo farà dopo l'ok per lo stadio. Scaroni ha confidato più volte, in privato, che c'è la convinzione di cedere il Milan, con stadio incorportato, da 1 mld di euro. Il gruppo Arnaut ha sempre smentito, ma le voci continuano a rimbalzare. L'ultima, parla di un interesse personale di Arnaut senior e non del gruppo. Arnault senior ha avuto colloqui con intermediari brianzoli, e si è pensato a Tavecchio. Il portavoce del gruppo francese ha sempre smentito, ma senza sortire grandi effetti. I dirigenti rossoneri si pongono la domanda: chi ha interesse a cavalcare il cavallo pazzo della cessione imminente del Milan? Da lì a immaginare qualche regia occulta, il passo è breve.
> 
> ...



Speriamo, speriamo, speriamo....


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Novembre 2019)

Non capisco che ruolo abbia Tavecchio.

Come al solito quando si parla di Milan ci son sempre cose losche in mezzo. Che strazio.


----------



## uolfetto (16 Novembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ieri avevo già intuito che Cruciani si riferisse a Tavecchio, ma pensavo a una boutade.
> Questa news è come mangiare una buonissima torta ma poi il boccone finale ti va un po' di traverso.
> 
> Tra l'altro la presenza di Tavecchio "sporcherebbe" di nuovo la trattativa, vista la losca amicizia che ha con Galliani.
> ...



fosse veramente Arnault è ovvio che Tavecchio non c'entrerebbe nulla. Se di mezzo c'è Tavecchio è ovvio che si tratti di una roba loschissima tipo quella dei cinesi e stavolta finiremmo in tribunale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Novembre 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> fosse veramente Arnault è ovvio che Tavecchio non c'entrerebbe nulla. Se di mezzo c'è Tavecchio è ovvio che si tratti di una roba loschissima tipo quella dei cinesi e stavolta finiremmo in tribunale.



Sono d'accordo. Speriamo che Tavecchio, essendo dell'ambiente, abbia solo raccolto delle informazioni e dei rumors veri e poi li abbia girati ai giornalisti, millantando qualche ruolo che non ha.


----------



## Raryof (16 Novembre 2019)

A questi livelli non sono mai chiacchiere ragazzi, non è una robetta che inventiamo noi di sana pianta, a quei livelli Elliott è in "contatto"con Arnault già dall'anno scorso quando hanno fatto evaporare quel coso cinese che fungeva da lavatrice.
A rigor di logica ci comprerà Arnault che ha tutto l'interesse di puntare su una piazza come Milano e un brand molto forte che gli darebbe ancora più esposizione se usato a dovere.
Chi può prendere il Milan ad 1 mlrd? solo il francese, non vedo famiglie o altri magnati orientali, nemmeno russi, è logico che ci prenderà avrà dietro un colosso ben noto, è la logica, poi tutte queste voci che girano da tempo con relative smentite sono la conferma totale; il fatto che stiamo facendo davvero schifo velocizzerà il tutto, poi credo che Elliott non abbia deciso di espandere il brand proprio perché era sicura di poter vendere comunque una volta avviato lo stadio.
Entro il 2020 passeremo di mano, non vedo Elliott intenzionato a continuare un qualcosa che non ha mai cominciato, se ci pensate da come hanno gestito la vicenda cinesino si capisce il loro modus operandi passivo, hanno lasciato fare a degli sprovveduti e poi si sono insediati, di vincere non gli è mai fregato nulla e dobbiamo sperare che possano cedere in tempi brevi se il compratore non ha intenzione di aspettare troppo.


----------



## RojoNero (16 Novembre 2019)

durante le pause dei club esce di tutto... una cosa che non mi torna è che stanno per mettere 600 mln per lo stadio nuovo(progetto che hanno presentato con la proprietà dell'Inter... non è che possono tirarsi indietro così all'improvviso) e poi vendono??? mah? sicuro è più reale questa notizia che quella degli sceicchi a Napoli!


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, conferma che Arnault, secondo uomo più ricco del mondo, vuole il Milan ed ha pronto un miliardo. Il quotidiano cita le news di Dagospia che potete leggere di seguito ed aggiunge che tutte le parti continuano a smentire ma la voce nel mondo della finanza corre sempre. L'ex presidente federale del quale si parla su Dagospia dovrebbe essere Tavecchio. Chi parla di un miliardo lo fa più per buttare buttare lì una cifra. Una banca d'affari sarebbe al lavoro per dare una valutazione effettiva del valore del club rossonero.
> *
> Il Giornale: Elliott non cederà il Milan ora. Lo farà dopo l'ok per lo stadio. Scaroni ha confidato più volte, in privato, che c'è la convinzione di cedere il Milan, con stadio incorportato, da 1 mld di euro. Il gruppo Arnaut ha sempre smentito, ma le voci continuano a rimbalzare. L'ultima, parla di un interesse personale di Arnaut senior e non del gruppo. Arnault senior ha avuto colloqui con intermediari brianzoli, e si è pensato a Tavecchio. Il portavoce del gruppo francese ha sempre smentito, ma senza sortire grandi effetti. I dirigenti rossoneri si pongono la domanda: chi ha interesse a cavalcare il cavallo pazzo della cessione imminente del Milan? Da lì a immaginare qualche regia occulta, il passo è breve.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## kipstar (16 Novembre 2019)

per lo stadio mi pare di capire che siamo ancora un po' lontani...no ? quindi se la vendita è legata allo stadio o all'ok sullo stadio.....


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Novembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo. Speriamo che Tavecchio, essendo dell'ambiente, abbia solo raccolto delle informazioni e dei rumors veri e poi li abbia girati ai giornalisti, millantando qualche ruolo che non ha.



L'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è che altre società italiane ed europee(ovviamente parlo delle varie Juve, Inter, Bayern, Real ecc.) abbiano contattato Tavecchio per cercare di far vendere il Milan il prima possibile, perché come fu spiegato qualche giorno fa da [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION] tutti hanno interesse ad un Milan che torni quantomeno competitivo e stabile in Champions.

Poi sinceramente non so Tavecchio cosa abbia fatto o faccia nella sua carriera lavorativa, il mio è più un volo pindarico volto a cercare una qualche logica che non ci penalizzi per l'ennesima volta.


----------



## Raryof (16 Novembre 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è che altre società italiane ed europee(ovviamente parlo delle varie Juve, Inter, Bayern, Real ecc.) abbiano contattato Tavecchio per cercare di far vendere il Milan, perché come fu spiegato qualche giorno fa da [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION] tutti hanno interesse ad un Milan che torni quantomeno competitivo e stabile in Champions.
> 
> Poi sinceramente non so Tavecchio cosa abbia fatto o faccia nella sua carriera, il mio è più un volo pindarico volto a cercare una qualche logica che non ci penalizzi per l'ennesima volta.



In generale è un discorso che abbiamo già fatto qui quando si parlava di calo abbonati sky ecc http://www.milanworld.net/chiude-sky-sport-24-fusione-con-il-tg-vt81441-post1934678.html#post1934678
Più che un pressing europeo penso ci sia un pressing interno, qui in Italia, per far sì che il Milan torni quanto meno competitivo, non so chi cederà il passo, forse il Napoli, ma il Milan dovrà tornare ai livelli di un tempo e questo servirà per vendere meglio il prodotto serie A, questo è proprio l'abc per quanto concerne la vendibilità del prodotto, come avevo detto di là, provate a togliere il Real in Spagna e vediamo cosa succede.
Il Milan sono 7 anni che è sul punto di essere venduto ad un compratore serio, è logico che internamente il club non possa essere competitivo, aldilà degli incapaci passati se il Milan è nelle mani sbagliate tutto si riflette sul campo, anzi, mi sorprenderei se fossimo competitivi ora, anche da quarto posto, non lo siamo e forse è meglio così.


----------



## Pitermilanista (16 Novembre 2019)

RojoNero ha scritto:


> durante le pause dei club esce di tutto... una cosa che _*non mi torna è che stanno per mettere 600 mln per lo stadio *_nuovo(progetto che hanno presentato con la proprietà dell'Inter... non è che possono tirarsi indietro così all'improvviso) e poi vendono??? mah? sicuro è più reale questa notizia che quella degli sceicchi a Napoli!



Mica li metterebbero sul tavolo gli strozzini e i due Demoni i 600 milioni, ma stiamo scherzando? Verrebbe creata una società veicolo (immagino in joint venture con Suning), ove converrebbero prestiti bancari e/o investimenti privati (possibilmente dalle Isole Cayman, e qui mi taccio, d'altronde è lo stesso BerluScaroni che ripete sempre di non sapere da dove andrebbero a prendere i soldi). 
Prestiti che verrebbero restituiti in più annualità, come tutti i prestiti, sperando di ciucciarli dal bilancio del club di calcio. Tipo l'Arsenal. Problemi del prossimo proprietario, comunque. Immagino che nel "miliardo" di cui si vocifera venga inglobata la parte Milan della società veicolo di cui sopra, se vogliamo prender sul serio questi spifferi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Novembre 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> In generale è un discorso che abbiamo già fatto qui quando si parlava di calo abbonati sky ecc http://www.milanworld.net/chiude-sky-sport-24-fusione-con-il-tg-vt81441-post1934678.html#post1934678
> Più che un pressing europeo penso ci sia un pressing interno, qui in Italia, per far sì che il Milan torni quanto meno competitivo, non so chi cederà il passo, forse il Napoli, ma il Milan dovrà tornare ai livelli di un tempo e questo servirà per vendere meglio il prodotto serie A, questo è proprio l'abc per quanto concerne la vendibilità del prodotto, come avevo detto di là, provate a togliere il Real in Spagna e vediamo cosa succede.
> Il Milan sono 7 anni che è sul punto di essere venduto ad un compratore serio, è logico che internamente il club non possa essere competitivo, aldilà degli incapaci passati se il Milan è nelle mani sbagliate tutto si riflette sul campo, anzi, mi sorprenderei se fossimo competitivi ora, anche da quarto posto, non lo siamo e forse è meglio così.



Si è assolutamente quello che cercavo di dire io. Solo che personalmente ritengo che anche in UEFA la mancanza di un Milan a livelli decenti si faccia sentire, parlo ovviamente di mero ritorno economico. Stesso discorso vale per lo United, infatti anche lì negli ultimi tempi pare si stia accelerando per la cessione della società. 

Io non so chi potrebbe lasciare il posto al Milan(che di regola ci sarebbe già visto che c'è l'Atalanta) però per quanto la vendibilità del Milan sia importante per la serie A, per una questione di mentalità tutta italiana, io ce li vedo poco i vari Lotito e Percassi a "sperare" che il Milan torni competitivo, figuriamoci a sollecitare una eventuale vendita. 
Discorso diverso per Roma e Napoli(ai quali aggiungo Commisso che mi pare un altro volpone) 
ADL si è tutelato col Bari, ma allo stesso tempo è uno che si è sempre battuto per avere incassi maggiori dalla vendita dei diritti del campionato,sicuramente a lui un Milan che torna a generare soldi fa comodo in ogni caso.
Pallotta e Commisso danno un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte, sicuramente a loro farebbe comodo un Milan a buon livello(in fondo il loro obiettivo principale è quello di vendere meglio i marchi di Roma e Fiorentina) , ma allo stesso tempo devono rendere conto ai loro tifosi quindi non si esporranno mai in questo senso secondo me.


----------



## Milanlove (16 Novembre 2019)

Ma io non capisco perché dovrebbe pagarci 1 miliardo. Va bene tutto, ma secondo me anche con la metà ci porterebbe a casa. Per 500 milioni Elliott impacchetta il Milan e lo spedisce all'offerente.

Solita notizia bufala da pausa nazionali. Ogni volta che si ferma il campionato arriva il nuovo acquirente del Milan


----------



## zamp2010 (16 Novembre 2019)

Magari ragazzi speriamo bene.
E una gande opportunita Arnault e la Louis Vuitton per avere un squadra, stadio di calcio/centro commerciale nel capitale del fashion.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Novembre 2019)

Incrocio l'incrociabile.


----------



## babsodiolinter (16 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, conferma che Arnault, secondo uomo più ricco del mondo, vuole il Milan ed ha pronto un miliardo. Il quotidiano cita le news di Dagospia che potete leggere di seguito ed aggiunge che tutte le parti continuano a smentire ma la voce nel mondo della finanza corre sempre. L'ex presidente federale del quale si parla su Dagospia dovrebbe essere Tavecchio. Chi parla di un miliardo lo fa più per buttare buttare lì una cifra. Una banca d'affari sarebbe al lavoro per dare una valutazione effettiva del valore del club rossonero.
> *
> Il Giornale: Elliott non cederà il Milan ora. Lo farà dopo l'ok per lo stadio. Scaroni ha confidato più volte, in privato, che c'è la convinzione di cedere il Milan, con stadio incorportato, da 1 mld di euro. Il gruppo Arnaut ha sempre smentito, ma le voci continuano a rimbalzare. L'ultima, parla di un interesse personale di Arnaut senior e non del gruppo. Arnault senior ha avuto colloqui con intermediari brianzoli, e si è pensato a Tavecchio. Il portavoce del gruppo francese ha sempre smentito, ma senza sortire grandi effetti. I dirigenti rossoneri si pongono la domanda: chi ha interesse a cavalcare il cavallo pazzo della cessione imminente del Milan? Da lì a immaginare qualche regia occulta, il passo è breve.
> 
> ...



Ma con tutte le persone che potevano chiamare, hanno chiamato una mummia per trattare?
Tavecchio*


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Novembre 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Si è assolutamente quello che cercavo di dire io. Solo che personalmente ritengo che anche in UEFA la mancanza di un Milan a livelli decenti si faccia sentire, parlo ovviamente di mero ritorno economico. Stesso discorso vale per lo United, infatti anche lì negli ultimi tempi pare si stia accelerando per la cessione della società.
> 
> Io non so chi potrebbe lasciare il posto al Milan(che di regola ci sarebbe già visto che c'è l'Atalanta) però per quanto la vendibilità del Milan sia importante per la serie A, per una questione di mentalità tutta italiana, io ce li vedo poco i vari Lotito e Percassi a "sperare" che il Milan torni competitivo, figuriamoci a sollecitare una eventuale vendita.
> Discorso diverso per Roma e Napoli(ai quali aggiungo Commisso che mi pare un altro volpone)
> ...



Vedremo quanto tempo impiegherà la Uefa a cambiare marcia, ma il modello economico è quello degli sport USA dove le franchigie, qualora non rispettino garanzie di audience, pubblico, sponsor, vengono escluse o cambiano città. 

Non piace pensarlo ma lo sport è morto da venti anni. Le società sono aziende vere e proprie e interessa solo ed unicamente il fatturato, nient'altro. 

Poi è chiaro che le idee e progetti incontrino le resistenze della politica e di chi verrebbe tagliato fuori, è normale. Difficile però sarà bloccare il motore una volta che è messo in moto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Novembre 2019)

Spero vivamente sia una bufala.

Tornare proprietá di un magnate, che quando si stufa, schiatta o prova disinteresse ci fa affondare proprio non me lo auguro.

Io voglio 7na squadra che si regga sulle proprie gambe, come Real, Barca, Bayern, Juventus, UTD.... una squadra gestita da gente che ama i colori e che, una volta risanati i conti, viva in funzione del risultato sportivo.

Il mio sogno per la proprietâ é il modello del Nayern Monaco.

Arnault.... passo


----------



## Goro (16 Novembre 2019)

Preghiamo, sperando di non finire ancora più a fondo come ormai ci succede tutte le volte


----------



## Djici (16 Novembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Spero vivamente sia una bufala.
> 
> Tornare proprietá di un magnate, che quando si stufa, schiatta o prova disinteresse ci fa affondare proprio non me lo auguro.
> 
> ...



Sarebbe molto più semplice camminare con le proprie gambe dopo un buon periodo con qualcuno che è intenzionato a spendere piutosto che farlo ora con Elliott.

Comunque si vede pure dal numero di risposte in questa discussione che questi stanno uccidendo la passione...


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Novembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Spero vivamente sia una bufala.
> 
> Tornare proprietá di un magnate, che quando si stufa, schiatta o prova disinteresse ci fa affondare proprio non me lo auguro.
> 
> ...



Difficile per non dire impossibile un modello Bayern, a meno che non ripartiamo dalla serie D.

Hai citato il modello Juve che è di proprietà di un grande gruppo industriale proprio come quello di Arnault.

Penso che prima di capire se Arnault possa essere un bene o un male bisognerebbe conoscerne le intenzioni.
In generale meglio comunque un magnate che un fondo americano che non ha volto, che parla per comunicati stampa, che gestisce il Milan con distacco e disinteresse, questo è poco ma sicuro.


----------



## James45 (16 Novembre 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sarebbe molto più semplice camminare con le proprie gambe dopo un buon periodo con qualcuno che è intenzionato a spendere piutosto che farlo ora con Elliott.
> 
> *Comunque si vede pure dal numero di risposte in questa discussione che questi stanno uccidendo la passione*...



Premesso che condivido...
... tieni conto che molti, secondo me, stanno zitti per scaramanzia (cinese docet)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Novembre 2019)

Oh, comunque ho appena letto che Arnault questa settimana è sceso dal secondo al terzo posto nella classifica dei più ricchi.

Appena ha sentito aria di Milan, già si è impoverito.


----------



## overlord (16 Novembre 2019)

Sperem. Sarebbe una svolta clamorosissima. Ma è davvero difficile da credere al momento.


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Novembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Spero vivamente sia una bufala.
> 
> Tornare proprietá di un magnate, che quando si stufa, schiatta o prova disinteresse ci fa affondare proprio non me lo auguro.
> 
> ...



Anche io vorrei una società slegata dagli umori del magnate di turno e in grado di camminare sulle proprie gambe ma schifare uno degli uomini piu' ricchi al mondo nella nostra situazione, be' non lo capisco proprio.


----------



## luigi61 (16 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, conferma che Arnault, secondo uomo più ricco del mondo, vuole il Milan ed ha pronto un miliardo. Il quotidiano cita le news di Dagospia che potete leggere di seguito ed aggiunge che tutte le parti continuano a smentire ma la voce nel mondo della finanza corre sempre. L'ex presidente federale del quale si parla su Dagospia dovrebbe essere Tavecchio. Chi parla di un miliardo lo fa più per buttare buttare lì una cifra. Una banca d'affari sarebbe al lavoro per dare una valutazione effettiva del valore del club rossonero.
> *
> Il Giornale: Elliott non cederà il Milan ora. Lo farà dopo l'ok per lo stadio. Scaroni ha confidato più volte, in privato, che c'è la convinzione di cedere il Milan, con stadio incorportato, da 1 mld di euro. Il gruppo Arnaut ha sempre smentito, ma le voci continuano a rimbalzare. L'ultima, parla di un interesse personale di Arnaut senior e non del gruppo. Arnault senior ha avuto colloqui con intermediari brianzoli, e si è pensato a Tavecchio. Il portavoce del gruppo francese ha sempre smentito, ma senza sortire grandi effetti. I dirigenti rossoneri si pongono la domanda: chi ha interesse a cavalcare il cavallo pazzo della cessione imminente del Milan? Da lì a immaginare qualche regia occulta, il passo è breve.
> 
> ...



Sarebbe il 25 APRILE DEL MILAN ; una gioia incommensurabile


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Novembre 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è che altre società italiane ed europee(ovviamente parlo delle varie Juve, Inter, Bayern, Real ecc.) abbiano contattato Tavecchio per cercare di far vendere il Milan il prima possibile, perché come fu spiegato qualche giorno fa da [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION] tutti hanno interesse ad un Milan che torni quantomeno competitivo e stabile in Champions.
> 
> Poi sinceramente non so Tavecchio cosa abbia fatto o faccia nella sua carriera lavorativa, il mio è più un volo pindarico volto a cercare una qualche logica che non ci penalizzi per l'ennesima volta.



tu credi che juve e inter sperino in un milan forte?

bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, è contro natura. non ha senso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Novembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Spero vivamente sia una bufala.
> 
> Tornare proprietá di un magnate, che quando si stufa, schiatta o prova disinteresse ci fa affondare proprio non me lo auguro.
> 
> ...



ma lo fai apposta per trollare o cosa?
lo vedi il tuo idolo elliot dove ci sta portando?
puoi ammettere di aver preso una cantonata assurda ed aver detto per 2 anni cavolate su gestione e bilanci?

sei l'unico tifoso del milan che non vorrebbe un cambio di proprietà.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Novembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Spero vivamente sia una bufala.
> 
> Tornare proprietá di un magnate, che quando si stufa, schiatta o prova disinteresse ci fa affondare proprio non me lo auguro.
> 
> ...


Cosa? Come? Chi? Dove? Quando??? 
Meglio affondare con Elliott che risalire la china con Arnault? Ora come ora, piaccia o non piaccia, l'unico modo per venire fuori dallo schifo in cui siamo sprofondati sono i soldi di un proprietario facoltoso. Poi che nel giro di qualche anno il Milan debba aumentare il proprio fatturato e camminare con le proprie gambe sono d'accordo. Ma ora come ora lo sceicco, il magnate, il petroliere di turno sono la nostra unica ancora di salvezza. Questo Arnault i soldi li ****, va al bagno e devono chiamare l'idraulico perché ottura sempre il cesso a furia di ****** denaro.


----------



## Marcex7 (17 Novembre 2019)

Ricapitolando...
Arnault ci compra,Arriva Ibra,Modric ama il Milan e Rakitic ci preferisce a mezza Europa.
Poi scopro che questa è la settimana delle Nazionali.Ma il problema non è questo,ma quelli che ci credono


----------



## luigi61 (17 Novembre 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Ricapitolando...
> Arnault ci compra,Arriva Ibra,Modric ama il Milan e Rakitic ci preferisce a mezza Europa.
> Poi scopro che questa è la settimana delle Nazionali.Ma il problema non è questo,ma quelli che ci credono



Amico tifoso Marcex se al povero depresso umiliato deriso sfanculato violentato tifoso del Milan togli pure la speranza o illusione che dir si voglia può anche andare a buttarsi dal primo ponte ALTO che trova.....
La speranza è sempre l'ultima a morire


----------



## Beppe85 (17 Novembre 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Ricapitolando...
> Arnault ci compra,Arriva Ibra,Modric ama il Milan e Rakitic ci preferisce a mezza Europa.
> Poi scopro che questa è la settimana delle Nazionali.Ma il problema non è questo,ma quelli che ci credono&#55358;&#56611;



Ahaahahahahaha! Purtroppo hai pure ragione!! Ma che vuoi farci... uno ci spera sempre! Poi bufala o verità che sia... stavolta ci hanno accostato tipo il secondo gruppo più ricco del mondo! Si impegnano!!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Novembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma lo fai apposta per trollare o cosa?
> lo vedi il tuo idolo elliot dove ci sta portando?
> puoi ammettere di aver preso una cantonata assurda ed aver detto per 2 anni cavolate su gestione e bilanci?
> 
> sei l'unico tifoso del milan che non vorrebbe un cambio di proprietà.



Elliott nin é il mio idolo.

La mia posizione é Chiara.

Il mio idolo sono le societâ senza “un padrone” senza “il presidente” senza “presidé portace Maradona!”, senza proprietá che mette soldi nella società. Giá trovo insopportabile che Elliott abbia dovuto cacciare quasi 300 milioni in 2 anni per ripianare dei bilanci di m ereditati.

I miei idoli sono Barcellona, Bayern, Real... societá sove la proprietá “non esiste”. 

Per questo sono contro qualsiasi approccio che veda una soluzione diversa dallo avere un bilancio sostenibile che non richieda un euro versato dalla proprietá. 

Per me la strada c’é, é stata percorsa da altri serve solo un “aiutino” iniziale e questo Elliott é assolutamente in grado di darlo. Per il resto bisogna essere bravi a trovarla e a percorrerla la strada. 
Io tifo perché ci si riesca.


----------

